# 8.1-RC1: ATA_CAM + gjournal != /dev/ufs



## nsayer (Jun 19, 2010)

My /home uses gjournal on a GPT labeled disk. I just upgraded to 8.1-RC1 and turned on ATA_CAM. Doing so removed /dev/ufs/home. I have temporarily reverted to using ada0p5.jounral in fstab, but I wonder if anyone has a better cure. I can make /dev/ufs/home come back by mounting and unmounting it by device (in single user mode). So seemingly there is some sort of ordering issue between ATA_CAM and geom_journal...?


----------



## sub_mesa (Jun 26, 2010)

Consider applying geom_labels, for example apply a label on /dev/ada0p5.journal so that this device will be accessible by /dev/label/UFS-home for example. I tried using the ufs labels in the past, but they did not always work for me so i switched to geom labels instead, to describe the device in /etc/fstab.


----------

